# Ellen Page outet sich als lesbisch



## Sidewinder (15 Feb. 2014)

Schauspielerin Ellen Page will sich nicht länger verstecken. Sie sei lesbisch, erklärte die 26-Jährige auf einer Veranstaltung in Las Vegas. Page spielte in Filmen wie "Juno" und "To Rome with Love". 2008 war sie für einen Oscar nominiert.

Weiterlesen auf Spiegel.de


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2014)

Outing schön und gut. Leider kommt es - zumindest mir - so vor, als müsse man sich heute immer noch "rechtfertigen" in Form eines Outings. Und das finde ich in der heutigen Zeit sehr schade.....


----------



## sachsen paule (15 Feb. 2014)

hab nichts anderes erwartet von ihr, aber da freue ich mehr viel mehr auf lesbische szenen in den nächsten filmen von ihr hehe


----------



## comatron (15 Feb. 2014)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen lesbisch !?


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

I think I would have been more surprsed if she came out straight.


----------



## sarakoeln (6 Sep. 2016)

comatron schrieb:


> Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen lesbisch !?



Ein _bisschen_ :angry: 
Auf keinen Fall


----------

